# Someone gave me an iPhone; what do I do now?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Someone gave me an iPhone 3G when they upgraded to the 4G this week. It has been set back to factory settings. All I get when I turn it on is a screen advising me there is no SIM card. I can't get it to do anything else at all. I am a TMobile user and would like to use it on TMobile.

Can someone direct me to some instructions on the 'net somewhere where I can learn how to unlock this phone so I can use it on TMobile?

To be clear, I have no AT&T SIM card so I'll need instructions to do it without that AT&T SIM card. All the instructions I've found so far deal with unlocking a phone that is already fully operational and on AT&T's network.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The phone needs a SIM card.

http://www.t-mobile.com/shop/Phones/cell-phone-detail.aspx?cell-phone=T-Mobile-SIM-Card


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

That's the problem. My TMobile SIM does nothing to change the phone's accessibility and I don't want to sign up for service with the company that has the highest rates and most dropped calls.

It would be nice to use it on WiFi or as an iPod Touch; but, not even that is possible. All that appears on the screen is a message that I can make an emergency call and that it needs a SIM card.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

My understanding is that AT&T and T-Mobile do not use the same GSM frequencies so you can't use the iPhone on T-Mobiles network. But AT&T is buying T-Mobile so maybe things will change with that.

You know we do have a Phone and Handheld devices category.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

> You know we do have a Phone and Handheld devices category.


No, I guess I missed that.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I missed that too. Can't use an iPhone on T-Mobile.

You can't use an iPhone without activating it.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have seen iPhones on eBay advertised as "unlocked", also advertised as usable on TMobile. I wonder what's up with that?

This isn't just one phone I've seen at some point. It isn't possible to search ebay with the words *iphone 3g unlocked* without finding several with descriptions specifically mentioning 'usable on tmobile' and 'usable on any gsm carrier'.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

An eBay product description is not gospel. eBay is full of piracy and scams. T-Mobile doesn't support the iPhone. You could easily call T-Mobile yourself and confirm that.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Some of the sellers are "top rated", it's hard to believe they are going to risk SNAD reports in their feedback; but, let's set the TMobile thing aside for now.

What about using it for WiFi or iTunes? Is there a way I can get it to work for that?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I just called TMobile. They say tech support will not help me with the iPhone hardware support; but, they do support service on the iPhone and the iPhone does use the same frequencies. They gave me a phone number for a company in my city that can unlock it for a fee and they said after I get it unlocked, just bring it into any TMobile store and they can give me a SIM card for it.

I told them I already had TMobile service and they said (without hesitation) to just put in my TMobile SIM and I'm good to go.

Just to be sure, I called another TMobile store and got the same answers from a different person at a different location.

To be triple sure, I then called TMobile's national Tech Support number. I talked with a TMobile rep there that said he has an unlocked iPhone, himself, that he uses on TMobile.

So, if I want it unlocked, I will not be risking anything and getting disappointment.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You could probably unlock it yourself. Plenty of tutorials out on the web to do that.


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

I used a PhoneBook sim card on mine when I did not know what Network my iphone was on worked a treet.
As squashman said there is alot on the internet on how to Unlock them. 
Anouther alternative is you could give AT&T a call and get it unlocked offically may cost you a few £ or $ to do but at least is all above board. 
Steve.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

> You could probably unlock it yourself. Plenty of tutorials out on the web to do that.


Tried that. I found something called RedSnow. It is highly specific to firmware numbers and modem numbers, none of which match mine, and I have had no luck getting it to work. Best I've done is "No Signal".

There are thousands of mentions of something called YellowSnow; but, I haven't found even one site from which I can actually download YellowSnow. Every time I've thought I might have finally found it, it turns out it's just more trickery getting me to download other worthless crap.

I would like to learn how to do it myself; but, all I get is frustration.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Alex Ethridge said:


> Tried that. I found something called RedSnow. It is highly specific to firmware numbers and modem numbers, none of which match mine, and I have had no luck getting it to work. Best I've done is "No Signal".
> 
> There are thousands of mentions of something called YellowSnow; but, I haven't found even one site from which I can actually download YellowSnow. Every time I've thought I might have finally found it, it turns out it's just more trickery getting me to download other worthless crap.
> 
> I would like to learn how to do it myself; but, all I get is frustration.


Redsn0w jailbreaks the iPhone.
Ultrasn0w unlocks the baseband lock so it so you can used on different networks.

You must jailbreak using redsn0w first, so you can install ultrasn0w.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Okay, I'll give that a shot next time I try this.


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

The Way I done it with mine is I used a phone book simcard to get access to the phone.This is whilest you are using the usb lead with iTunes open to give you access. This should enable you to use the iPhone as an Ipod and surf the internet. 
use safrai to goto the dev team web site (Just google Dev.Team) Instructions can be looked at on your pc. When you use it on your iphone it should come up with a slidebar to Jail break.

When this is compleated use Cydia to Unlock the phone. 
My phone has been working with this method for over a year now and I have not had any problems. 

Please be aware that I or this Forum will not be held resposiable for damaged equipment.

Good luck any problems let us know.


----------

